
Most frequently visited websites - not what you'd expect   - dawie
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2007/04/20/most-frequently-visited-websites-not-what-youd-expect/
======
far33d
Webkinz is incredibly popular w/ kids. My cousins (12 and 20) are basically
obsessed w/ them.... It's a great model: kids are hard to advertise to, so
make them buy a plush toy to get on the site.

~~~
dawie
Someone with kids has metioned the Lego site to me too. I guess the young
childrens market is probably just as big as the Myspace Market

------
dawie
Not what I expected at all.

